# My new rescues first meal!



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I found this poor little boy in walmart today. He was in the dirtiest cup there that still had a live betta in it. I wish I had taken a pic, but I did measure the ammonia and it was at between 3-4ppm. 
So I talked to the manager, showed him all the dead betta's on the rack, and explained that he needed to take better care of the fish in his store, that its horrible he lets customers see them like this, and that I wanted this one but I don't want to pay full price for one that will probably just die within a matter of a few days. SO, he let me take him home for 50cents.
I got him home, tested the water, i added fresh water to his cup at the same temp to cut down a little of the ammonia, and then acclimated him to his new home. He was a little iffy for the first 4-5 hours, but he started pirking up when he finally noticed the male next to him, so I figured I'd try to feed him. It was so sad to see how he looked at it at first, like he didnt know what it was. Then he took his first test bite, and he was on a mission after that.
Here you go!


Looking around








What is this??








Hmm, doesnt taste so bad!








Uh oh!!








Finally Satisfied!









Just want to mention, yes that is a .5 gallon. I am QT'ing him in this until I get all the 2.5's I ordered from petco in the mail in a few days.

EDIT:: Should I be worried about that white stuff on his chin? he doesnt have it anywhere else on his body so I'm not sure if its just opaque scales or what? Its not fuzzy or anything, just white like you can see in the pics.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

They look like scales to me. I'm glad that you brought him home, he will be a gorgeous boy when he's feeling better!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks! I noticed he was a marble, and was going to take him home regaurdless of wether I got the discount or not, but it was worth a try and I succeeded. I figured even if it was just a few days, he'd atleast have a good rest of his life and wouldnt die in that cup.

He's already started to color up. His base color is pink and his marbling is either purple or blue. KINDA hoping its purple just because I've never even heard of a pink and purple fish, but I'll have to wait to see.

Thanks for replying! Glad to know those scales arent anything to worry about! The last marble I bought died after 2 weeks of me trying to treat him so I'm overly worried this one will too, especially after seeing how bad that ammonia was!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a pink/purple VT guy named Petunia  

As long as he's eating something he should be okay. My rescued boy Aztec eats nothing but frozen food ... so it's been tough to see what he likes and whatnot.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah the other one didnt eat at all the entire time I had him so I'm glad this one is.

you should post a pic of petunia! haha I'd love to see!


----------



## Noobetta (Dec 7, 2012)

berry prettay


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, lucky fish with a lucky owner! He seems like a crowntail to me!!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

jfield said:


> Wow, lucky fish with a lucky owner! He seems like a crowntail to me!!!


Thanks 

yeah, he's a CT, his rays are just really un-even


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

You got HIM! For $0.50!!! That's wonderful, he's BEAUTIFUL. I'd pay full price regardless too. My Walmart takes horrible care of their fish =/ I've had to call the store twice as I was leaving to get water changes done because I couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

What a wonderful fish! 

I just love that second picture! He looks so curious!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Solaris:
Yeah, hes a curious little guy. It's like he almost didnt know what food was though which was sad! 

Hannah: I would have paid full price either way too, but I figured maybe if I talk to the manager about the conditions and convinced him to give me a discount, it might make him feel like his employees need to take better care of the fish! i mean I know it probably wont be like that for long, but atleast they will probably all have their water changes tonight and last a little while longer.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He's very pretty! I can't wait to see how he looks all recovered! Please keep us updated with pictures (I love pictures, hahaha).

That is really sad how he didn't know what food was, but now he does >:] and soon I'll bet he'll be giving you the puppy dog eyes hoping for more. ^o^


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> He's very pretty! I can't wait to see how he looks all recovered! Please keep us updated with pictures (I love pictures, hahaha).
> 
> That is really sad how he didn't know what food was, but now he does >:] and soon I'll bet he'll be giving you the puppy dog eyes hoping for more. ^o^


I love pictures too so I'll try to keep you guys updated. Maybe take a pic every week or two to see how his marbling is going and how his tails growing out?

I can't wait for him to start giving me puppy eyes. None of my others pay any attention to me anymore lol they just know they are going to be fed anytime I slide the hood


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

He is beautiful! So glad you saved him!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

SO I've had him for just barely over a week now, and he's changed so much.

His colors are so much more vibrant and he's so much more active and isn't as jumpy.

Just wanted to share some updated pics of my new boy. Quite the charmer


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

o.0 I can't believe that is the same fish! Remarkable!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe he's the same fish! He's sure lucky you brought him home.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, he looks great! Good job! I can't wait til I have some good before/after shots of my rescue boy!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I'm so happy with the progress he is making! I was nearly positive that he would die from the horrible conditions he was in at Walmart but he's making an amazing turn around. He's just got some fun rot that needs to clear up, but since it's not getting any worse I'm just going to let it be, clean warm water is the best remedy.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Holy crow, look at that tail spread! What a beautiful find.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great recovery! It's so sad he was in such poor condition that his normal looks great compared to how he was.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It is really sad! But atleast he survived. When I found him there was another male there that had already died that looked like he came from the same spawn, same colors and everything.

And maddybelle -- I never imagined I would find a Walmart CT with that big of a spread, i have CT's from breeders that don't even have one as good!


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, i looked this story up after reading your other post. Can't wait to get him home and I will take good care of him (and the other one of course), join my betta family of 11, soon to be 13- The Ocean's 13


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad that he's going to a good home!


----------



## Crowntail777 (Jan 5, 2013)

As long as he keeps eating he will be okay


----------



## Crowntail777 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many days did he need to recover?


----------



## Crowntail777 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great recovery


----------



## Crowntail777 (Jan 5, 2013)

When I read your story I got the idea of buying a new betta.


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> SO I've had him for just barely over a week now, and he's changed so much.
> 
> His colors are so much more vibrant and he's so much more active and isn't as jumpy.
> 
> Just wanted to share some updated pics of my new boy. Quite the charmer


Haha this pic tripped me out, i was like how does that work, the fist head stick out of the cup, then i realized the cup is behind the tank and the fish is in the tank. I guess i need sleep haha, it's 4:30 in the morning :-?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

SQUIRT1216 said:


> Haha this pic tripped me out, i was like how does that work, the fist head stick out of the cup, then i realized the cup is behind the tank and the fish is in the tank. I guess i need sleep haha, it's 4:30 in the morning :-?



Haha yeah, I didn't feel like filling a whole nother one of those .5's for a pic so I just threw the male I was agitating him with in a cup 




Crowntail--- thanks for the comments! It took about a week to see a difference in coloring, but only a few days for him to come around


----------

